# Point calculation help needed



## itnz (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello
I am new to this forum and I would like to get skilled immigration to new zealand. I would like to ask Can I claim point for work experience which was gain before bachelor degree in computer science


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

itnz said:


> Hello
> I am new to this forum and I would like to get skilled immigration to new zealand. I would like to ask Can I claim point for work experience which was gain before bachelor degree in computer science


Hi there
Was the previous work experience in IT? If so, I believe so. Let's put it this way - I did - but that was 6 years ago. I had started working in IT before there were IT qualifications (showing my age  ). So I couldn't claim any of the experience as I didn't have a qualification (even though I could have tutored the course!). When I took my BSc (eventually!) I could then claim for all my work experience.
However, check with Immigration NZ.


----------



## itnz (Oct 12, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> Was the previous work experience in IT? If so, I believe so. Let's put it this way - I did - but that was 6 years ago. I had started working in IT before there were IT qualifications (showing my age  ). So I couldn't claim any of the experience as I didn't have a qualification (even though I could have tutored the course!). When I took my BSc (eventually!) I could then claim for all my work experience.
> However, check with Immigration NZ.



Hello
Many thanks for reply, Yes is was in IT actually I worked during my final project (only course left for degree ) so I joined a company as a full time employee. Can I claim that?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

itnz said:


> Hello
> Many thanks for reply, Yes is was in IT actually I worked during my final project (only course left for degree ) so I joined a company as a full time employee. Can I claim that?


That may be different, as you were doing the work as part of/in parallel to your course. In my case it was 15 years of actual full time work experience. 
Again, worth checking with Immigration NZ.


----------

